
Why won’t Westerners condemn Sharia law? - kiki5
https://www.spiked-online.com/2019/04/09/why-wont-westerners-condemn-sharia-law/#.XK5Nhl_wc-4.hackernews
======
chupa-chups
This is a serious question which i don't understand.

I know muslims, jews, buddhists, orthodox, christian, lutherian and atheist
people, some are my friends, some i know from work. All of them (being in a
educated sphere of influence) condemn exclusive traits, like sharia.

So why do we (try to) tolerate people trying to adhere to sharia law?

~~~
verdverm
Oil maybe? Military ties to one such country?

Maybe we are just getting started asking why as people?

------
Millennium
Because the condemnation of Sharia law was co-opted, and subsequently ruined
for everybody, by the genocidal maniacs.

~~~
chupa-chups
Sadly this appears to be true. But still i don't understand why we accept (in
this extreme case) death penalty for homosexuals. Or women not having the
right to decide for themselves. The list goes on.

~~~
krapp
>But still i don't understand why we accept (in this extreme case) death
penalty for homosexuals. Or women not having the right to decide for
themselves. The list goes on.

Many Westerners consider homosexuality to be morally wrong and a sin against
God, and aren't going to be _that_ upset about gays being killed anywhere.
Many Westerners also consider feminism to be a socially corrupting force,
abortion to be murder, and a woman's place to be subservient to their husband,
as per the Bible.

The elephant in the room here is that the West opposes Sharia law because it's
Islamic, and because its extremism violates the laws of the land, but many
tend to agree with it on general principle, and won't put up much protest to
defend groups they already vilify.

~~~
chupa-chups
Nobody i know agrees on homosexual people being of less value than others.

My wife is a developer from a eastern european country. She is very
intelligent and i learn as much from her as she from me.

A colleague of mine is from france. His wife is from russia.

Another friend of mine earns (way!) less than his wife.

I could go on. _Nobody_ thinks females are of less value in my circle of
friends and acquaintances. Same for homosexuals.

I don't get this attitude of "you're opposed to sharia -> you're opposed to
islams -> you're basically a nazi -> you oppose female rights" etc. This is
factually not right and it is hard to defend against.

I _don 't_ support people oppressing other people based on their religion,
sexual orientation. Still i hate people being killed based on their sexual
orientation. This does not sound as a contradiction to me.

~~~
krapp
I was more talking about conservative Christians, evangelicals and right-
wingers. You and your circle of friends are not necessarily representative of
the mainstream. I've seen more than enough of both play out in popular culture
and the media that I refuse to believe such views are not normalized
throughout the Western world.

